# upgrade Lowrance HOOK 7



## Norge-Dirk (21. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
In meinem Boot war ein Elite 7 Echolot verbaut und mir wurde bereits einmal ein Austauschgerät zugeschickt. Dieses Gerät funktionierte ebenfalls nicht einwandfrei und mein Bootshändler schrieb mir nun, dass ich von Lowrance nun ein Upgrade auf das "Hook 7" bekommen soll.
Das hat mich erstmal gefreut aber ich habe nun gelesen (bei Schlageter), dass es für Norwegen nicht geeignet sein soll ( nur bis 150 Meter) - das ist nicht so gut, da ich in Norwegen lebe.

Nun meine Fragen, bevor ich nochmal den Botshändler in Deutschland kontaktiere: 
Muss ich auch einen neuen Geber dazu erhalten?
Ist das Gerät überhaupt für Norwegen zu empfehlen oder evtl. nur mit einem Tiefseegeber?;+

Gruss Dirk


----------



## fischbär (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: upgrade Lowrance HOOK 7*

Hook 7 und Elite 7 sind der gleiche Schnulli mit anderem Gehäuseaufdruck. Das Hook 7 kann 300 m mit dem normalen 83 kHz Transducer und 700 m mit optionalem 50 kHz transducer. Je nachdem, welchen Du verbaut hast.
Referenz:
http://www.lowrance.com/Root/Operator Manual/Lowrance/HOOK-SERIES_OM_EN_988-11004-002_w.pdf


----------

